# Personal experience with the EPCEW and/or the IPC denominations?



## Hamalas (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello!

As some of you know, I have long had an interest in the state of the church (and particularly the state of Reformed Presbyterianism) over in the UK. I'm planning on pursuing the gospel ministry and I'm thinking more and more that God might be directing me to work overseas in the UK. I feel fairly familiar with the ecclesiastic landscape over in Scotland but I'm less familiar with the state of things in England and Wales (or even Ireland). I've recently heard more about both the EPCEW and the IPC denominations and have scoured the internet for information about them. I've looked through everything on the various websites and am definitely intrigued, but I wondered if anyone had personal experience or first-hand knowledge that might give more insight into these denominations. 

What can you tell me about the EPCEW? What about the IPC? What would distinguish or separate them from each other? How would they compare to the PCA or the OPC? I'm an information/research junkie so really anything you can share would be of interest! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 10, 2013)

:bump:


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, last call!


----------

